# Unsupported soundcard hda-intel [risolto]

## ckx3009

salve a tutti: sono un nuovo utente di gentoo, arrivo direttamente da winzozz (quindi vi chiedo un filo di pazienza dato che sono molto molto niubbo riguardo a linux).

aiutato da un amico sono riuscito piu' o meno a far andare la maggior parte delle cose.

a parte l'audio.

il mio pc monta la seguente scheda audio:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

la mia versione del kernel e': Linux Kernel v2.6.24-gentoo-r4.

ho provato a configurare i driver alsa dal kernel: nulla di fatto.

ho provato a seguire in tutto e per tutto la guida all'installazione di ALSA nella documentazione di gentoo, senza successo (non caricava i drivers audio all'avvio, e quando digitavo alsaconf, non trovava nessuna scheda audio).

ho provato a seguire la HOWTO Compile Kernel with ALSA, anche questa senza successo (stesso motivo).

--tutto questo, ovviamente, aiutato dal forum, da google e da tutte le risorse che conosco--

infine, come sconsigliato da ogni guida, ho tentato di usare gli alsa-drivers (emerge alsa-driver).

scarica, inizia a fare le sue cose...

```
# emerge alsa-driver

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15 to /

 * alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-gentoo-r4

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/work

 * Converting alsa-driver-1.0.15/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/work/alsa-driver-1.0.15 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-oss --without-debug --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build --with-isapnp=yes --with-sequencer --with-cards= usb-audio --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/work/alsa-driver-1.0.15

checking cross compile...

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes

checking for kernel version... 2.6.24-gentoo-r4

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0) Used compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)

checking for built-in ALSA... no

checking for existing ALSA module... no

checking for Red Hat kernel... auto

checking for Red Hat kernel... no

checking for SUSE kernel... auto

checking for SUSE kernel... no

checking for CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL... yes

checking for kernel linux/config.h... no

Creating <linux/config.h>...

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no

checking for kernel linux/utsrelease.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes

checking for kernel media/v4l2-dev.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... no

Creating a dummy <linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h>...

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/isa.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/log2.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/latency.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/kthread.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/irq_regs.h... yes

checking for kernel module symbol versions... no

checking for has ioport support... yes

checking for PCI support in kernel... no

checking for I2C driver in kernel... unknown

checking for firmware loader... unknown

checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound

checking for verbose procfs... on

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... no

checking for processor type... i686

checking for ISA DMA API... yes

checking for SMP... no

checking for Video device support in kernel... no

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... no

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP module support... no

checking for strlcpy... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for scnprintf... yes

checking for sscanf... yes

checking for vmalloc_to_page... no

checking for old kmod... no

checking for PDE... yes

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... no

checking for pci_dev_present... no

checking for msleep... yes

checking for msleep_interrupt... yes

checking for msecs_to_jiffies... yes

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no

checking for io_remap_pfn_range... yes

checking for kcalloc... yes

checking for kstrdup... yes

checking for kzalloc... yes

checking for create_workqueue with flags... no

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... yes

checking for new pci_save_state... yes

checking for register_sound_special_device... yes

checking for driver version... 1.0.15

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... yes

checking for OSS PCM plugin system inclusion... yes

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... no

checking for HPET support... no

checking for dynamic minor numbers... no

checking for support of old API... yes

checking for Procfs support... yes

checking for USB support... no

checking for USB module support... no

checking for class_simple... no

checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no

checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... yes

checking for nested class_device... yes

checking for new IRQ handler... no

checking for gfp_t... yes

checking for PnP suspend/resume... yes

checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... yes

checking for x86-compatible PC... yes

checking for High-Res timers... no

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... no

checking for PCMCIA module support... no

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no

checking for parallel port support... no

checking for parallel port module support... no

checking for power management... no

checking for CONFIG_HAS_DMA... yes

```

ma a un certo punto si interrompe e mi restituisce questo errore:

```
checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unsupported soundcard hda-intel

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/work/alsa-driver-1.0.15/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3926:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--with-oss' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build' '--with-isapnp=yes'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15:

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3926:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--with-oss' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build' '--with-isapnp=yes'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/temp/environment'.

 *

```

spero che le informazioni siano sufficienti per farvi capire come darmi una mano. 

mi scuso ancora se ho mancato di riportare qualcosa.Last edited by ckx3009 on Mon Apr 14, 2008 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard77

Gli alsa-driver 1.0.15 non vanno con il kernel 2.6.24 (che comunque già li include). (bug)

Facciamo un passo indietro.

Cosa esattamente non ti va con i driver del kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> non caricava i drivers audio all'avvio, e quando digitavo alsaconf, non trovava nessuna scheda audio). 

  è un po' scarna come informazione.

Lascia stare gli alsa-driver, ricompila il kernel, riavvia, e poi dai un

```
zgrep SND /proc/config.gz | grep -v "#"
```

così vediamo con che opzioni hai compilato il kernel.

(Suggerimento: metti i driver come moduli <M>, e non come built-in <*>).

----------

## Tigerwalk

dopo, dai uno sguardo a questa discussione  :Wink: 

----------

## ckx3009

ok, quindi devo rimuovere gli alsa-driver che ho provato a installare (penso li abbia compilati).

oltretutto, non so perche', devo riconfigurare tutto il kernel e ricompilarlo ( T.T ) ma aspetto un amico che ne sa piu' di me, altrimenti faccio disastri.

fatto questo, riporto a richard77 le informazioni che mi ha chiesto, e provo le soluzioni del thread proposto da Tigerwalk (non so dove l'hai pescato, ma non ci credo che, con tutte le ricerche che ho fatto, non mi sia mai saltato fuori).

----------

## BlackCode

guarda ho la tua stessa identica scheda audio, ed ho seguito senza intoppi la guida ufficiale. Probabilmente hai sbagliato a configurare qualcosa nel kernel.

Cmq da quel che mi ricordavo (ora nelle guide ufficiali non c'è più) i due metodi di installazione erano:

KERNEL + emerge alsa-utils

emerge alsa-driver +emerge alsa-utils

edit: dimenticavo, prova anche ad aggiungere 

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"
```

al make.conf

----------

## ckx3009

allora...sono riuscito a risolvere il tutto con gli alsa-driver perche' non ne voleva minimamente sapere di farlo partire dal kernel.

in pratica ho riconfigurato e ricompilato il kernel da capo, ho scaricato gli alsa-driver, le alsa-utils, ho fatto partire alsaconfig, mi ha trovato la scheda audio, l'ha configurata e ora e' tutto a posto.

ringrazio tutti per la pazienza e per le risposte che cmq mi hanno permesso di arrivare a risolvere il problema  :Smile: 

----------

## Alakhai

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> allora...sono riuscito a risolvere il tutto con gli alsa-driver perche' non ne voleva minimamente sapere di farlo partire dal kernel.
> 
> in pratica ho riconfigurato e ricompilato il kernel da capo, ho scaricato gli alsa-driver, le alsa-utils, ho fatto partire alsaconfig, mi ha trovato la scheda audio, l'ha configurata e ora e' tutto a posto.
> 
> ringrazio tutti per la pazienza e per le risposte che cmq mi hanno permesso di arrivare a risolvere il problema 

 

Ricordati da adesso in poi che tutte le volte che cambi kernel devi reinstallare alsa-driver ammeno che poi non decidi di far rifuzionare quello nel kernel!  :Smile: 

Buon divertimento con Gentoo!!  :Smile: 

----------

## ckx3009

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricordati da adesso in poi che tutte le volte che cambi kernel devi reinstallare alsa-driver ammeno che poi non decidi di far rifuzionare quello nel kernel! 
> 
> Buon divertimento con Gentoo!! 

 

uhm...la parte del "reinstall" mi mancava..

il fatto e' che non ho deciso di non usare i driver built-in del kernel..e' che non riesco proprio a farli andare, ci ho provato per alcuni giorni, seguendo tutte le guide che ho trovato ma nulla da fare.

cmq magari col prossimo kernel provero' a ricompilarlo con alsa, magari funziona...spero.

grazie mille per l'augurio, anche se per ora piu' che divertimento, sto scoprendo che alle bestemmie non c'e' veramente limite  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

ecco perché module-rebuild e genkernel sono una buona cosa se usati con criterio.

Quanto alle bestemmie... devo imparare il klingon e l'aramaico perché gli idiomi più propriamente europei non mi bastano più.

Solo una cosa che mi è venuta a mente adesso... non è che c'entra la vecchia storia dei device blacklisted e scartati automaticamente dagli init script?

Ovviamente hai provato ad aggiungere snd-quelcheè.model=vattelappesca e via dicendo alla linea di comando del kernel?

----------

## ckx3009

non so esattamente che intendi con hardware blacklisted anche se posso facilmente immaginare di che si tratti. non ti saprei dire riguardo a questo pero' dato che non ho provato a "ravanare" in quel senso nel kernel..ho guardato se c'erano i driver della mia scheda audio da poter attivare e ho seguito le guide...ancora non sono cosi' avanti da poter fare cose strane senza rischiare di far danni.

il klingon deve essere molto interessante per le bestemmie..ma l'aramaico te lo sconsiglio, non e' una lingua abbastanza varia come termini. l'italiano va piu' che bene perche' riesci a fare composizioni complesse e di senso compiuto che possono durare svariati minuti.

----------

## djinnZ

alcuni driver ed alcuni "codec" del driver hda-intel sono problematici e vengono attivati solo se esplicitamente attraverso gli appositi parametri modulo.

Quando li vuoi usare builtin devi solo usare nomemodulo.parametro=quelcheè nella riga di comando del kernel. A tempo perso puoi fare qualche prova in tal senso.

----------

## !equilibrium

visto che si parla di alsa-drivers, vi rammento che presto verranno tolti dal portage tree perche' non sono piu' mantenuti upstream ed e' quindi preferibile (leggi obbligatorio) usare i driver alsa del kernel; per tanto e' meglio se vi levate fin da ora gli alsa-drivers prima di *bestemmiare in aramaico* in futuro   :Wink: 

----------

